

Startup idea: a Wikipedia for small businesses? - mjgold
http://entrepreneur.venturebeat.com/2009/08/28/what’s-next-a-wikipedia-for-small-businesses/

======
Perceval
I think this is a good idea for two reasons:

1\. It's cheaper for businesses to start their own Business-pedia article than
to pay for the development and hosting of their own website.

2\. It may stand a chance of keeping a lot of the business spam postings out
of the real Wikipedia, making it less work for admins to delete non-notable
articles.

------
fburnaby
I would go to the site frequently, provided the ability to compare traits x,y
and z of different "shops" within a specified area. This would be easy to do
if you can find the right ways to structure the data.

------
nuweborder
Think its already been done to a certain point. <http://www.crunchbase.com>.

